# Marathon Key in Early March



## Milbo (Jan 5, 2011)

Taking the family down and want to do some off-shore or wreck/reef fishing it the weather allows. Any Captains to book with or stay away from would be appreciated.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

I rented a house next to this guy, he was an awesome guy and full of knowledge. He does reef, wreck, offshore trolling, swordfish, Spearman, and backwater. One large boat and one 28ft cc for the closer stuff. 










I have my boat down there but I'll be going out with him at the end of March.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

If you're willing to go to Islamorada, I've used this guy several times and he's always put us on fish.





__





Blue Heaven Charter


Islamorada has some of the most exciting sport fishing in the tropics. Blue Heaven Charter provides you the best opportunities to catch what the Gulf Stream and reefs have to offer. Captain Skye Stanley and crew enjoy what they do and work hard to make certain your fishing adventure is a...



blueheavencharter.com


----------



## Milbo (Jan 5, 2011)

Radar420 said:


> If you're willing to go to Islamorada, I've used this guy several times and he's always put us on fish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, that's not far from me and I always enjoy going to Robbies! What areas did you fish? Weather permitting I would love to take the kids out to the hump.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Milbo said:


> Thanks, that's not far from me and I always enjoy going to Robbies! What areas did you fish? Weather permitting I would love to take the kids out to the hump.


I've done reef, wreck, and the humps with Capt Skye.

First time I went with him, we started out yellowtailing on the reefs and it was pretty slow. He started checking the radio and got some intel that there was an epic tuna bite out at the humps. He came down from the tower and gave us the option to keep scratching away at a limit of yellowtail or go out deep for what he said was one of the best tuna bites you're gonna find. So we opted to go after tuna and it didn't disappoint - we caught several over 20lbs.

The last time I went with him, we started off bottom fishing in 300ft until the sharks got too bad and then we spent some time drifting/trolling for wahoo, mutton snapper, and kingfish. Wahoo and mutton were slow but the kings were on fire.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Captain Kevin Wilson @ Geiger Key will do a great job for you. Knee Deep Charters. He'll pick you up, and drop you off at a waterfront bar. After he filets your catch, the bar will prepare your fresh fish any way you like. He's salty, but when he serves it to you, just serve it right back. lol






Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## charminultra (Feb 8, 2017)

I would rent a boat and go out on the reefs for snapper and mackerel. Or hit the gulf for snapper, mackerel, grouper and cobia. You can find tuna sailfish and dolphin off shore too if the conditions are good. I believe lobster season is open that time of year so if you have scuba you can dive for them it’s fun.


----------

